
Substack’s CEO explains why we’re all obsessed with newsletters now - elsewhen
https://www.protocol.com/substack-ceo-newsletter-obsession
======
criddell
I was on a bit of a newsletter tear last year. I signed up for a lot of them.
This year I haven't added any new ones and in fact I'm unsubscribing from most
as they roll into my inbox.

For me, newsletters seem fresh and interesting for one or two issues and then
they start to feel repetitive. The worst are ones where it quickly becomes
apparent that the author is really writing in some attempt at engagement,
whatever that means to them (usually just broadcasting).

This year, I'm back to using an RSS newsreader more regularly (NetNewsWire on
an iPad FWIW) and it makes so much more sense to me. A newsletter is there for
the benefit of the author whereas when you publish on the web and use RSS, you
are doing that for your readers.

------
prostoalex
Can anyone suggest a Gmail/Chrome plugin that would trim the newsletters on an
ongoing basis? For many of the daily newsletters, if I haven't read them in 30
days, I very likely never will.

